# Using Weber mini charcoal grill as smoker



## hoffmaba (May 30, 2011)

Any good tips or even links to good instructions?  I'm a first-time smoker and I have myself a pork loin, a basic rub recipe, some wood chips and tin foil (oh, and charcoal). 

The more successful my first try is, the better my chance of my girlfriend letting me start smoking regularly! 

Thanks all.


----------



## mossymo (May 30, 2011)

Weber's Smokey Joe's are smoking machines when you get maintaining temps down.

-Off set your charcoal on opposite side of the grill than the loin so the loin is not getting direct heat.

-Not too may coals to start, the amount of coals greatly effects your grate temp.

-Have a trusted temp probe in a potato on the grate next to the meat to keep your rack temp near 225º.

-Keep the smoke thin and blue, don't over power it with white cloudy smoke.

-Make sure and have a refreshment or two and keep the camera handy, we like pics!

Oh ya, and welcome to SMF!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF!!!  What MossyMO said X2!  Perfect advice -- couldn't add a thing to improve upon it!


----------



## hoffmaba (May 30, 2011)

What about keeping it at temperature?  Obviously I have the disadvantage of having to take the lid and the grill with the meat on it off to add coals, but how often should I expect to add coals and roughly how many?  Also, should I have a bowl of water in there too or just the soaked wood chips?  

Obviously I know just about nothing about all this other than pulled pork is amazing.


----------



## mossymo (May 30, 2011)

I keep some pre-lit coals going in a chimney and if the temp starts dropping add a couple.

Adding coals pends on the quality of the coal, but on average I would say adding just a few coals every 1/2 hour to 45 minutes.

With the size of a Smokey Joe's, temp recovery is quite fast.

For pulled pork I would personally skip the water bowl, instead have a disposable tin underneath on the bottom rack to catch the juices (liquid gold) to put back into the pork after you shred it, right before serving.

Wood chips I would wrap some up dry in foil, poke a few holes in the foil and toss the foil pack on the coals. Can always add more the same way later.

Great pulled pork tutorial, the cooler rest will improve the end product - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

Here is a great finishing sauce to make and serve with the pulled pork as an option - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/51933/soflaquer-s-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## sawzall (May 30, 2011)

You could also build a "mini WSM" with it by cutting the bottom of a steamer pot out and putting it in the middle between the bottom and the lid. Move the grate up to the top with 4 bolts and nuts and throw a terra cotta saucer in the bottom as a heat diffuser.  Lots of info on the weber forums.


----------



## hoffmaba (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys, I've changed to pork shoulder and am posting all my progress throughout the day in a new thread. Thanks for your suggestions. My post is "waiting to be moderated" so hopefully it won't be delayed too long and I can post as I go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds great, don't forget the Q-view!


----------

